# Taillight question



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

Does anyone know if 97-98 taillights will bolt straight onto a 95 240?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2003)

yes they will ... they are the same 95-98 s14


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

they are the same


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

1995-1996 240SX taillights are styled differently compared to 1997-1998 240SX. However, they are directly interchangeable on the S14 chassis.


----------

